# 1909 home 2 story house has zero cold air returns in the 3 bedrooms upstairs (3 bedroom house)



## quartermilecamel (2 mo ago)

I need to install cold air returns and I think the easiest way is to just put them in the 1st/2nd floor/ceiling straight through. Is this a good idea? Either that or try the 2nd floor ceiling method but not sure if I would run into the ceiling joists. I think they call these jumper ducting but not sure.


----------



## upyourszz911 (17 d ago)

cold air returns? So no heating? Has to have some returns? it can only blow what it can suck.


----------



## quartermilecamel (2 mo ago)

upyourszz911 said:


> cold air returns? So no heating? Has to have some returns? it can only blow what it can suck.


yes you are correct. It has heat only, there is no a/c. all 3 bedrooms do not have air returns other than under the doors about 1 inch or less gap


----------

